# Teaching in NZ



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
I would like to know that how a teacher [ masters in chemistry and bachelors in education ] from india can work as a teacher in NZ. like any guidance about steps for that like
do the person have t do bachelors in education again or assessment of prior education /exp or requirements for registration


----------

